# question about stools appearence ?



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

i know it's a little strange, but i was curious if other ibs suffers have similar stool. sometimes it comes out in ribbons (which i have read could mean cancer, but test was negative). other times it looks like undigested food, sometime mucus, rare occasions watery. there are times when the urgency is so bad and i just make it to the toilet and it looks like a large pile of mud. I can take imodium, change my diet and its always diarrhea in some shape or form. Is this common for those ibs-pi and ibs-d??? does anyone with this ever have a normal bowel movement from time to time. it may sound silly, but i wish for it everyday. i guess im asking because im curious if its common, so that i don't need to worry about trying for another test, which probably will come back negative to.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people have normal stools some of the time, where others have a never ending variety of anything but normal.This sounds pretty typical for IBS, and often that wide variety I think tends to be more indicative of IBS than other things that may be more consistently bad in the same way all the time.


----------



## barbaraanne (Mar 20, 2012)

[twitter]islanderbarbara[/twitter] I have had EXACTLY the VERY same stools as you describe!!!!


----------



## barbaraanne (Mar 20, 2012)

[twitter]islanderbarbara[/twitter] I have had EXACTLY the VERY same stools as you describe!!!!


----------

